# installer JAVA 6 ( ou 1.6) sur iMac PPC G4 mac os 10.5 (



## pecege (26 Mars 2012)

Bonjour!

j'utilise un logiciel( VIDAL )  dont la mise à jour requiert à présent java 6 ( ou java 1.6, les deux dénominations semblent exister, sur le net..). Ma machine était  sous 10.4.11, mais ne disposait pas de java 6. Je suis passé sous 10.5 ( léopard ), mis à jour pour atteindre 10.5.8.....mais java 6 reste absent ( il ne figure pas dans java préférences ).

Sur le site d'apple, un article précise bien que java update n° 1 pour 10.5 comprend la version 6 de java....mais ce n'est qu'un article, qui ne permêt pas le téléchargement de cette mise à jour, que je ne parviens pas à trouver sur internet...et les mises à jour disponibles sur la site d'APLLE ( update n° 5 et 10 ) comportent des mises à jour pour java 6 mais pas JAVA 6......

Une bonne âme serait-elle inspirée? Toute suggestion est bienvenue! Merci à toutes et tous et bonne journée!

PeCeGe.


----------



## lappartien (27 Mars 2012)

dernière MAJ java date dejuillet 2011, suis en 10.5.8. et la version semble être 1.0. Le lanceur d'applis lui est à 1.2. 
Le mieux est que tu fasses une MAJ combinée tu seras sûr de tout avoir.
tu tapes java 6 dans google. Tu tombes dessus.

Java pas vite mais java loin....


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2012)

Java 6 ne passe que sur Intel : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3489


----------

